# Do you casually wear MA gear?



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

*What do you wear, i.e. brands, logos, icons etc?*

Examples are, walk out t's, large branded t's such as tapout, affliction, hoodies, jeans, beanies etc.

*Why do / dont you wear them?*

Example reasons are, simply because you like them / you got it for free so might as well wear it / you like the idea of people thinking you do a MA because youre wearing it.

*Where do / would you wear them?*

Just to shops i.e. newsagent down the road, out in town i.e. town shopping centre, to a mates house but not any where really public, in the gym (non MA, i.e. weights, cardio machines) etc.

For me to answer:

*What do you wear, i.e. brands, logos, icons etc?*

I dont.

*Why dont you wear them?*

IMO, theyre too expensive for what they are, I would wear them if I got them for free though.

*Where would you wear them?*

Shops down the road, to a mates, in the gym.


----------



## Whitey161 (May 25, 2010)

What do you wear, i.e. brands, logos, icons etc?

I wear T-shirts mainly i guess. ALthough only have a few. I like the style of them and its something that im interested in. Ill wear snowboard branded clothes too because i like the look of em and its something im interested in. I really like some of the silver star t shirts but they are a bit pricey. I have Tapout, venum, silver star and jaco t shirts.

Why do / dont you wear them?

I like the design and the style of them. Also because its something im interested in and do so why not. As stated before i wear snowboard branded stuff too cos i enjoy snowboarding. But some of it is a bit too pricey.

Where do / would you wear them?

Anywhere. The silver star ones are good for going out on the town. Some of the more MA based ones i.e. i have the venum fight brazil one with massive jiu Jitsu on the back which i wouldnt where some places i guess.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks ******.


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

What do you wear, i.e. brands, logos, icons etc?

Got some local Gym ones that I only wear for training.

Why dont you wear them?

I think they invite too much confrontation, plus you also get all the 'wannabes' out wearing the tapout ones from JD trying to make their cock look bigger, and id rather not be tarred with the same brush as them...

Where would you wear them?

Training, maybe events.


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Expertly_Blended said:


> Why dont you wear them?
> 
> I think they invite too much confrontation, plus you also get all the 'wannabes' out wearing the tapout ones from JD trying to make their cock look bigger, and id rather not be tarred with the same brush as them...
> 
> ...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I wear my Clay Guida Shirt because it's the shit and everyone just thinks it's an Iron Maiden one.

Yeah I have some Affliction gear, not really because it's MMA gear, I'm just a sucker for skulls and stuff, I'd never wear tapout because it's just awful.

Warrior, Throwdown, Razorstorm, Triumph, most people have no idea that they are MMA brands unless they are in the know. If you're daft enought to buy a shirt with "I love fighting" or something equally stupid you're likely to have a drunk idiot test the theory.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

IMO, I think the well known brands are too and showy to wear i.e. tapout, affliction however, the ones like triumph, even with its big logo on the chest, Id wear because they are less known.

I do have a cauliflour ear and a stocky physique so I guess it would just blatantly scream, hey, look at me, i do MA.

But if you like the designs, regardless if you do MA or not but you enjoy watching it, then its all good in my eyes.

Some people I feel wear it on false pretense.


----------



## Connor_Scotland (Aug 24, 2010)

What do you wear, i.e. brands, logos, icons etc?

Tapout Tshirt, UFC Cap, UFC Bag, Affliction tshirts,hoodies, TUFF fightwear shorts

Why do / dont you wear them?

I like the clothing, the brand and the fact I am a huge fan of MMA. I suppose its like wearing the footy top of the team you like.

Where do / would you wear them?

Kickboxing, Dress down days at work, out and aboutâ€¦.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I only really wear jaco t shirts and venum hoodies because I like them they fit well and you've got be in the industry to know what they are anyway - they don't scream I'm a fighter or anything!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

na dont wear any of them, just not my thing - too loud although i have seen some affliction jeans/long sleeve shirts which are nice,


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

marc said:


> I only really wear jaco t shirts and venum hoodies because I like them they fit well and you've got be in the industry to know what they are anyway - they don't scream I'm a fighter or anything!


And Korean Zombie tee! :thumb

I wear stuff all the time just cos i like it.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Thought about it, in guys it can make you look a wee posers (ok alot) but in women I think they look badass (unless they're blatantly trying to fit in, then that's just sad) but then they all seem to sport big logos on the headlights - never really keen of wearing lettering, nevermind there, I get enough attention as it is.

Everybody needs their lame poser shirt though, I'm still on the market for mine 

Edit:

Why would I buy one (besides the cumpolsory lame ass poser shirt everybody needs to have)?

Because sometimes I need an ego stroke and to feel like I am part of this community. (we call them "that time of the month". It's ****ed up)


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I wear the more neutral T's and hoodies and own a beanie or 2 as I think they look good with my jeans or keep me warm in style (Jaco, Tokyo 5, Tapout, serious pimp!) - man it sounds like I have all the gear reading this.

I do not have trouble wearing it as the stuff I pick is not look at me "I do UFC"!:laugh: I also wear em as obviously I work in a nutrition/bodybuilding/mma shop so fits in with the style...now all I need to do is sort out my sneaks (I believe that means trainers) and the young lads in the shop may give me some street credit...RINSIN'. :gh


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Im with Huw. More of a retro Polo top and shirt wearer with jeans and trainers think MMA gear is a bit dorky to be honest unless its used as training wear and even then you can get it really wrong ie UFC equipment and tapout so you can shout to everybody "im a cage fighter".

Venom and Jaco and thats me but for training only.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

I do own a few tees. I do like the designs on a few but if I'm going to wear ones (tapout [unless it's my "live by the sword" tee then it's kinda subtle] etc) that flag mma then I make sure to change if I'm going out because most people I speak to don't understand that you can just like mma for what it is without being a fighter and don't seem to understand jj. But I will wear with pride my Caged Steel Martin Stapes Help for Heroes tee, not very often mind as it was a limited to my knowledge


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I would like a Jaco T or RVCA T. . But I'm not willing to spend the dosh on them. The wear me ukmma T. Plus I've got an Muay Thai kings T.

I'm more of a Fred Perry or Ben Sherman 1980s rude boy stylie( ie The Specials).

Or I just wear blood cuz I'm ard. Eh hem.


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a couple of Tees but none of the skulls, really loud stuff. I have a black silver star one (which you cant really tell is MMA), Tapout flying knee (One I got for star letter in Fighters Only). I also have a Venum tee. The only one I wear out in public is the silver star one. Rest are used for training. I dont know why, but I just feel a bit emberassed wearing a big tapout/affliction tee that has skulls and flames etc. I really prefer the subtle ones. I currently really like the RVCA BJ PENN frost tee. Anyone else like this one? I really wanna get it but dont just wanna buy it to use for training but dont know if I could wear it in public seeing as it says BJ PENN on the front lol. Sounds stupid dont it? Spose only people into MMA would really know what it means so prob gonna order it 

Gonna be picking up a Sprawl hoody vsoon and also some of the normal tokyo five ones. Really dont like screaming out, I train MMA! So would never wear a tapout/affliction tee in public tbh. Just my opinion.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

*What do you wear, i.e. brands, logos, icons etc?*

I wear the occassional t-shirt/hoodie - not stuff like Tapout or these American brands though.

*Why do / dont you wear them?*

I work in MMA but never used to wear MMA gear casually until I started getting it for free. I wasn't going to go out of my way to buy it, and that's not because I didn't like it, it's just because I am not rich and the money I do have to spend on gear, I'd rather it be other things.... I'm not overly bothered either way, if someone sends me some shit for nowt then I'll rock it, or if its a sponsor etc.

I wouldn't fancy going round in "Cage Fighter" or "Contract Killer" etc. though, mainly because of the often needy, 'wannabe' impression it can give off, and the somewhat aggressive notions.

*Where do / would you wear them?*

Just everyday, like I'd wear any t-shirt. Caged Steel are actually developing some nice new casual/lifestyle tees that are cool for day to day usage. I wouldn't wear MMA gear for going out in though, on the town or otherwise.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for your responses guys.

Yeah, I guess the ones the brands that have a stigma are the likes of affliction and tapout, but I would only assume its because they are heavily shown on mma fights as sponsors i.e. ufc, strike force with banners, walk out t's, then when they wear t's when announcing the result.

If I did have a choice to wear something, Id wear venum, jaco, triumph united, razorstrom  , manto to name a few.

Id wear this to into town too but as long as they dont say bjj, thai boxing, mma etc its all good, Ill just let the logo do the talking to those in the know.

Unless I got them for free, I wouldnt wear them to training, theyre too expensive. For training I use old t shirts, ones that are like, uefa 1998 football or coca cola 1996 (yes, they still fit, i was a fat kid!).


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a few t-shirts that I wear with jeans or shorts. It's got nothing to do with thinking your hard or whatever it's just that I like them. I am a supporter of mma/jujitsu so why shouldn't I? People who support football walk around with some lame footie tops but I don't have a go at them. It's just a preference. I get some of mine cheaper than normal prices as a friend has a shop. People wear what they like, sure some look like divs but hey that's life.


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes,

I own toe 2 toe, Jaco, Silverstar, Tokyo Five and Echo mma T shirt.

I dont wear polo shirt and I dont wear shirts, im a T-shirt only kind of guy, that being I have no problems spending the money on them. I also absolutely hate it when you walk into a pub/bar/club and someone else is rocking the same top as you, I find buying these relatively unknown brands keeps that to a minimum. I wear them because of the before mentioned reason and I like the designs.

I stay away from Tapout unless its actual training gear mainly shorts as I think they're really good quality compared to others.

One thing I will add however. I understand there is a lot of animosity towards guys who dont train who wear MMA brands. I used to be one of the guys who thought they were complete mugs. Then one of my friends said to me

"you wear a football shirt dont you"

....yeah....

"you dont play football though do you?"

...no...

Eversince then I just dont let it bother me unless they're blatantly wearing it trying to make it look like they're a UFC fighta. I have seen a few guys wearing silverstar t shirts when I have been out and ive asked them if they trained, they all said no but that their just massive fans, no ego, no chip on their shoulder just guys rocking MMA brands because they love it.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ive got a hitman fightwear black tee with the union jack, most ppl cant read the writing so it just looks like a unique design, better than all that crap that store are trying to gt everyone looking the same.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I LOVE MMY BAS RUTTEN tops .. love wearing them


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

theheft said:


> "you wear a football shirt dont you"
> 
> ....yeah....


....................dude..............


----------



## radicalfightshop (Aug 1, 2010)

I do think about this when I buy shirts for stock.

I tend to go for shirts from the brands that could also be worn as casual wear and that look good.

I was contacted recently (in no means meant negatively) by a brand called Like2Fight. Now whilst that would be fine to wear shirts and shorts with that on in the gym. Wearing that out on the street could mean you get refused entry to places and potentially happy slapped.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Wear Like2Fight and you're asking for a row in my book.

I like take a nep stuff unless it has the stupid Tap Nap or Snap thing on it.

Got 2 of their old hoodies with take a nap on the front and a tiny dictionary definition of a knockout written on the back. Very subtle. I think most people think I'm a stoner when they read what's on my hoodie.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Where do you guys buy your stuff from?

Stuff here is expensive 25+ quid for a t shirt, no thanks.

Ive seen a few shirts I want on US sites so will ask if they can mark it as a present when they ship them.


----------



## radicalfightshop (Aug 1, 2010)

Well at least a couple of us are retailers responding to this thread. Yes some of the kit is expensive, but the ones that are really pricey in excess of Â£30 are sometimes antibacterial shirts made of bamboo or hemp. These have both breathable and anti sweat properties that cotton doesnt have.

Really the shirts are not bad value for money, yes more expensive than primark but you pay for what you get. Some of the designs and printing methods are truely awesome and you cant find that kind of quality on the highstreet.

As for ordering from anyone outside of the EU, please be careful, if they dont include import tax you will have to arrange that yourself (not worth the hassle) and if you dont pay the additional tax Customs will hold your parcel and charge you for the privilage. A Â£20 shirt then becomes Â£100 quite quickly. Marking it as a gift often doesnt work as they might inspect it, legit traders also dont want the bad rep.

Speaking only for myself, the margin we charge is pretty low, a matter of pounds. So the retail price is not far from the trade reality.


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> ....................dude..............


Disagree?


----------



## 482MMA (Apr 15, 2010)

What do you wear, i.e. brands, logos, icons etc?

Not really.

Why do / dont you wear them?

Most MMA shirts, etc are a bit to 'oversized-in-your-face-mega-prints' these days. I think its for sure awesome to be loud clothed and aggresive looking when your in an mma gym or walking to a cage, but would you sit at your grans house with 'DEATHCLUTH' screaming forth from your chest? Agressive brand names; Deathclucth, contract killa, etc remind me of wana-be gangsta's. props to hayabusa, tokyo 5 and I am Senshi - they could easily be not an mma brand, which allows for mainstream crossover.

(just my humble opinion)

Where do / would you wear them?

I think i may have just answered that above..


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

i own Tapout (Dan Hardy sig T), Razorstorm, Silverstar, Triumph United, Tri Coasta and Dethrone shirts, also a hoody with the gym logo on it where i train Fighting For Fitness

i wear them anywhere really, just because i like the designs and im interested in MMA, i tend to stay away from most in your face designs

its very rare ill train in a 'branded' top, i just usually train in black tops from Primark which are Â£3 each 

ive never really thought much of it but i did have a drugged up to the eyeballs gypsy in the queue behind me once at the petrol station when i had my gym hoody on and i was waiting for him to comment as the largest word on the back is 'Fighting', but he decided he couldnt wait and went off into the aisles to steal some crisps


----------



## Luke-S (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree with most of the stuff written on here so far really.

I agree with it NOT being an issue to wear mma gear if you dont train. Its just showing support for something your a fan of and is your lifestyle. No different to a NY new era hat or football/basketball shirt or something imo.

I personally do train and do wear ma gear in public because its just my lifestyle. Im sure almost everyone on here that trains can relate to the love and passion you have for your sport so it just becomes your lifestyle.

A lot like someone might go to a gig and rock a band t shirt after.

As for brands, Tapout (the subtler of their tees) and dethrone really. Not for any other reason than most of my ma gear is training gear.

And to sum up if I like something, im not a girl, i dont overthink it, i just buy it and wear it and couldnt give to pence what someone in the highstreet might think of me. lol.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

theheft said:


> Disagree?


A have a very particular feeling about those tees.

And I only wish more women would speak up so we could get this over with and just live in peace and harmony, without the football shirt nightmare.


----------

